# leyland cypress or thuja (green giant)?



## tifnbrian (Mar 6, 2011)

ok im looking to plant one or the other i live in south central pa so could someone tell me the good and bad for both or recommendations. im looking to plant about 300 around the property. thanks


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Leyland is deer resistant and they grow extremely fast.
I'm in the process of screening my propery borders, planting 6ft apart. They can make a solid hedge if have time to trim.


----------



## tifnbrian (Mar 15, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> Leyland is deer resistant and they grow extremely fast.
> I'm in the process of screening my propery borders, planting 6ft apart. They can make a solid hedge if have time to trim.


 
yes thats what im planning on doing and from what i read the other is about the same so would one be better than the other for my area? or they about the same? i know the green giant grows up to 3feet a year and both are about the same price. how about snow and ice? one hold up better than the other? thanks


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Leyland grows thicker. If you plant them close enough, your hedge can tolerate a dead tree without any visible gaps.
Where as if you have a dead GT, you will definitely see a dead tree or a gap. 
Leyland are very tough but they don't like wet feet. Same as the GT.
I see alot of people from my area would let their Leyland screen grow out and top off to a desire height.

To be sure if they can survive the extreme weather from your area, I suggest to drive around town and check out how your neighbor's trees. That would be a sure bet.


----------

